# Low cost receiver with pre-outs



## svtcontour (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm on a tight budget and want a receiver that has preouts for all the channels. This seems quite reasonable for the price but I cant really find much online about it.

http://ca.yamaha.com/en/products/au...s-amps/rxv-series/rx-v773_black_u/?mode=model

Are the lower end Yamaha's ok generally? I currently have a Denon 1712 and I've been happy with it but I'm adding more subs, getting larger mains and center (I'm building them) and wish to have the option to use two spare power amps for now for front and center. I have a 75WPC SAE power amp which can bridge (which I can use for the center) and I also have a 120WPC power amp which I can use for the front. I can let the receiver handle the surround I think.

I hear people talk about the Yamaha YPAO not being as good as some other solutions, but I assume if I do the setup manually anyway that it wont matter right?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

whats your budget.. 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html 

disregard you live out of the US sorry


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

svtcontour said:


> Hi everyone, I'm on a tight budget and want a receiver that has preouts for all the channels. This seems quite reasonable for the price but I cant really find much online about it.


It is reasonable but the feature costs money and is rarely included in the lower priced models. You are also correct that this feature is not usually on the brief feature list and you have to investigate by looking more deeply. That said, the information can be found.



> I hear people talk about the Yamaha YPAO not being as good as some other solutions, but I assume if I do the setup manually anyway that it wont matter right?


1. Are there sufficient manual EQ tools in the Yamaha to do this?
2. Are you familiar with acoustical measurement methods?


----------



## svtcontour (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I guess I am somewhat famililar with measuring. I have an old Audiocontrol SA3050 meter as well as a radioshack meter. What I generally do is get the receiver to produce whatever test tones it does then adjust the levels of each channel. I assume I'd also have to verify that the distances are correct as well.



Kal Rubinson said:


> It is reasonable but the feature costs money and is rarely included in the lower priced models. You are also correct that this feature is not usually on the brief feature list and you have to investigate by looking more deeply. That said, the information can be found.
> 
> 
> 1. Are there sufficient manual EQ tools in the Yamaha to do this?
> 2. Are you familiar with acoustical measurement methods?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

svtcontour said:


> Well I guess I am somewhat famililar with measuring. I have an old Audiocontrol SA3050 meter as well as a radioshack meter. What I generally do is get the receiver to produce whatever test tones it does then adjust the levels of each channel. I assume I'd also have to verify that the distances are correct as well.


Fine and good as far as it goes but that is hardly what room EQ is capable of.


----------



## svtcontour (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh for sure, but I was only speaking of measuring. I have still yet to find kind of flexability the Yamaha processor has with regards to EQ.

My plan is to use the receiver for now powering the surrounds and for the center and front to use some better amplification. if the EQing brings in the Yamaha, maybe I can toss some of the 31band mono EQ's I've got sitting here for each amp LOL. 



Kal Rubinson said:


> Fine and good as far as it goes but that is hardly what room EQ is capable of.


----------



## JDEaston (Dec 30, 2011)

The Yamaha would be fine for what you are wanting to do. Though I will say if you are not planning on using the onboard parametric eq and some measurement software to manually eq each channel to your liking, you may as well let ypao do its job and set the distances and levels for you.

You can always check them after, but in my experience it has always done a great job in that aspect. After letting it calibrate the distances and spl, you can always turn its eq off and run it in passthrough mode, or use the customizable eq to calibrate it yourself.


----------



## jevans64 (Dec 24, 2012)

JQueen said:


> whats your budget..
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
> 
> disregard you live out of the US sorry


I'd STILL recommend the Onkyo TX-NR709. Only thing missing is MultEQ XT 32 but regular XT should be fine if the OP uses the RS SPL meter for multiple subs. There isn't a whole lot of difference between last year's 709 and the new 717. The OP might be able to find a retailer in Canada that has some discounted 709's for a decent price. I've seen Canadian prices from $449 to $600 but unsure of vendor reputations.


----------



## JDEaston (Dec 30, 2011)

Was the 709 part of the recall? I don't think it was, but am not completely sure. Im not trying to take anything away from your recomendation, I just feel like the op should be made aware of any known issues if we start recommending other avr's.

If my memory is correct the 709 wasn't affected. But I am curious about it myself, as my uncle is looking to replace his 608.


----------



## svtcontour (Dec 7, 2009)

Well what can I say, I purchased the Yamaha but I didnt like it much. I didnt appreciate the single crossover point. I also hated the remote. I'm going to stick with Denon. I will spend a bit more and get the 2313 which is also a 7.2 I believe with preouts. I currently have a 1712 and I'm happy with it. If it had preouts and everything else was the same, I wouldnt get rid of it.

Well time to return the yamaha and save a few more pennies.


----------



## JDEaston (Dec 30, 2011)

svtcontour said:


> Well what can I say, I purchased the Yamaha but I didnt like it much. I didnt appreciate the single crossover point. I also hated the remote. I'm going to stick with Denon. I will spend a bit more and get the 2313 which is also a 7.2 I believe with preouts. I currently have a 1712 and I'm happy with it. If it had preouts and everything else was the same, I wouldnt get rid of it.
> 
> Well time to return the yamaha and save a few more pennies.


Sorry to hear you weren't happy with your purchase. A global crossover can be an issue with some systems. The speakers I am using have minimal rolloff down to 60hz, with my front mains down to 40hz, though I found that my system blends best using the global 80hz crossover that THX recommends.

At first I did not like the global crossover and did a lot of experimenting with eq software and the avr's manual eq. In the end I resorted back to ypao and changed all speakers to small, with a 80hz crossover.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

svtcontour, 

where are you located in the world? the version of the 2313 sold in the U.S. does not include pre-outs 

See http://usa.denon.com/Assets/images/products/AVR-2313CI/EL_de_avr2313ci_e3_bk_re_bg001_hi.jpg


----------



## svtcontour (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh nooooo, you're right. I just looked and its the 3313 with the preouts. I'm in Canada btw. I guess I looked at the wrong receiver. I've also been looking at the Marantz 5007 which seems to have the preouts. THere is also a big Onkyo something 809, but I see onkyo equipment seems to be hit and miss in quality control as far as I can tell.



selden said:


> svtcontour,
> 
> where are you located in the world? the version of the 2313 sold in the U.S. does not include pre-outs
> 
> See http://usa.denon.com/Assets/images/products/AVR-2313CI/EL_de_avr2313ci_e3_bk_re_bg001_hi.jpg


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Many people like the SR5007 a lot for just that reason, although some of its other features may be limited. 

FWIW, the Australian version of the 2313 does have a full set of preouts, but that doesn't help so much on this continent. http://www.tivolihifi.com.au/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_full/el_avr2313_e2_bk_re.jpg


----------



## wpbpete (Nov 8, 2012)

svtcontour said:


> Oh nooooo, you're right. I just looked and its the 3313 with the preouts. I'm in Canada btw. I guess I looked at the wrong receiver. I've also been looking at the Marantz 5007 which seems to have the preouts. THere is also a big Onkyo something 809, but I see onkyo equipment seems to be hit and miss in quality control as far as I can tell.


I've been looking at these for this exact reason. My Denon 3801 is still a beast, but want to add new features. Have you considered the one in the ad right above me...UMC-200 I think it's trying to tell me something.... I really want MultiQ but if you can calibrate with comfort. Really like the Marantz but it lacks some feature of the 3313.


----------



## wpbpete (Nov 8, 2012)

svtcontour said:


> Oh nooooo, you're right. I just looked and its the 3313 with the preouts. I'm in Canada btw. I guess I looked at the wrong receiver. I've also been looking at the Marantz 5007 which seems to have the preouts. THere is also a big Onkyo something 809, but I see onkyo equipment seems to be hit and miss in quality control as far as I can tell.


Curious if you narrowed your choice yet? The avr-3312 and 3311 seem like good options at decent prices. I'm leaning towards one of these, as soon as i find a great deal


----------



## svtcontour (Dec 7, 2009)

I ended up with a Pioneer 1227-K which is basically a 1222-K. Its using Pioneer's class D amplification. So far I really like it even though its got only a single crossover. Lots of power and lots of option and IMO sound quality is great. 



wpbpete said:


> Curious if you narrowed your choice yet? The avr-3312 and 3311 seem like good options at decent prices. I'm leaning towards one of these, as soon as i find a great deal


----------

